# Lucky - Lab/Collie x with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky is a 4 year old Lab x Collie and is currently on foster in Milton Keynes.










Poor Lucky was abandoned by her previous owner, then found herself at the pound and then in foster so her new owners will need to be patient and let her take introductions to new things and new people slowly. She is a delightful girl and is very loving and trusting and when she gets to know you will make a wonderful and loving companion.










She really doesnt like to be left and will cry and bark initially. We would prefer her new home to have limited time away from her and be willing to start her home alone training from scratch and build it up very gradually. Ideally she would love her new owner to not work, be retired, work from home or have a dog friendly place of work.










Lucky could live with children 8+ and is cat friendly in the home but see's them as fair game when outside. There is no malice she just thinks it's a great laugh!










Agility could also be an option for Lucky, she has a huge gazelle style jump and takes direction very well. Although not essential, she would like and benefit from classes such as those for the KC Good Citizen awards as she responds well to reward based training and continuing such classes through the different levels would be great socialisation for her and really build her confidence.










Lucky would like a quiet home, not one in a busy street or main road. She would like an active home where her people have lots of time to take her for walks and spend time helping her trust and increase her confidence, along with teaching her new things. She would love a good sized secure garden with room to wander and for her people to play with her.










All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, it's been far too long since our last update. Lucky is still looking for her perfect home and I really hope she finds it in time to spend Christmas on her forever sofa!

Lucky was rehomed but was unfortunately returned (well collected) on day 4 as she nipped a jogger whilst off-lead on day 3 and although no complaint was made her adopters did not feel able to keep her.

Since this, I have spent a lot of time socialising Lucky around areas popular with joggers and she has not attempted to nip at all, whether on a short lead, long lead or no lead. I have also taken her out with our trainer who Lucky does agility classes with. She spent time observing her at a busy lakeside country park and Lucky again showed no intention of chasing/nipping joggers but did have a lovely play with a pug cross she met! Our trainer observed that if we stopped to talk, I tended to naturally keep Lucky busy by doing intermittent sits, waits, stays etc. whilst chatting (this will be due to me already having a 'busy minded dog myself). If I didnt do this, it became clear that after a short while, Lucky started to become anxious and bored, so looked to busy herself. Although she is only 50% collie, her brain is definitely all collie so its important that her mind is kept just as busy as her body. It is also important that Lucky not be allowed off lead around joggers etc. until her new owners have spent time bonding, training, socialising and generally gaining Luckys trust and respect as when you have this, she is a really focused girl who likes to please. A long trailing lead would be perfect to allow her to get plenty of exercise but with her handler still in control.

With regard to the other challenges weve encountered, the separation anxiety has now completely settled here and as long as she is well exercised before being left and she is left with another dog, we can leave her for around 4 hours without problems and she sleeps whilst we are out.

Lucky isn't at all shy or nervous now in places & with people she knows but can be shy meeting some new people so her new owners will need to be patient and let her take introductions slowly when needed. She is shy but good at the vets and likes to take a treat from the nurses if there is one on offer! I can take Lucky anywhere with me, the pet shop, the high street, a pub garden and she is always well behaved.

I havent resolved her barking so her new owners need to be aware and happy to work on this. I have tried to teach her a quiet command but have to admit, Ive failed. Saying that, her barking is by no means constant and there are days where there is very little barking at all. Noises outside, knocks at the door, people walking past the house, visitors to the house, people on the opposite sides of fences she cant see, and goading other dogs into play are all things that can make her bark but there are ways of managing it. Some of the barking seems territorial as Lucky does like to watch out of the window at the world outside. I now restrict her access to do this (i.e. shut the main bedroom door during the day as thats the room with the low window). Also, her barking reduces so much when she is getting the exercise and stimulation she needs.

Lucky does need a lot of exercise. If she doesn't get this, she gets bored and will try and find herself something to do (keep watch and bark). Here, she is walked for about 2 hours a day and walks tend to be a mix of on-lead, off-lead, training and play - which she seems to work. She would also like to live with a steady but playful dog who will be happy to have Lucky chase him or her. 

Lucky also attends agility classes and really enjoys it. It is something I would love her new owners to continue at a fun level as it is an activity that keeps her body and mind busy and also strengthens her bond with her handler. If not agility, then flyball or another regular dog activity would be needed. 

Lucky is a lovely, clever and very responsive girl who likes to be active and learn new things. She really needs a special home with kind and patient owners who will give her plenty of kisses and cuddles but also be willing to set and stick to boundaries, commit to her training and ensure she gets the amount of exercise she needs as this will help her be the wonderful dog I know she is. She would also love a comfy sofa where she can snuggle up with you in the evening as she does love a cuddle. Anyone who is willing to put the work in with this girl will be rewarded ten fold as Lucky is an amazing dog in the right owners hands.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

The Lucky fact file

Dog status: Good
Cat staus: Good at home, will chase outside
Child status: Good but bouncy so 8 years +
House trained: Yes
Home alone: Lucky does not like to be left and her foster family have been working hard on this
Basic training: Lucky is very biddable and intelligent. She may be a good prospect for agility as she has a jump like a gazelle.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky is still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Update from Lucky's Foster Home

Lulu had a good Christmas, she loved playing with the new pressies and looks nice and girlie in her new collar! Being a foodie girl, she was thrilled to get her own Christmas dinner and even had a few Brussel sprouts (though I have to say 3 dogs and brussel sprouts - we all paid for it later...). The Christmas turkey toy was also a favourite and had to be stitched back together!










Lulu loved the snow (so did I, has to be said) and had great fun chasing snowballs! We lost so many tennis balls that we had to upgrade to footballs which Lulu loved!



















Even more though, she loves to stretch out in front of the fire after her walks. In fact she gets so close, we have to keep moving her back a bit!



















She still enjoys her agility but we've only had a few classes over the winter due to the wet weather. The weather doesn't bother Lulu though and she has a great time regardless. Once it's a bit more regular, she'll be back up to her full height.










She's such a snuggly cuddly girl who gives lizard lick kisses...










She is active, loves her walks and just loves to be busy...










She is fab with the cats.










...and really deserves a forever home.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky is still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky Lulu is still patiently waiting for her very own home , and has come on brilliantly.

Update from her foster home :

I have enrolled her in an obedience class 3 weeks ago which she is thoroughly enjoying. She has a good level of obedience and has always responded to clicker training but the extra socialisation with the different dogs in her class is great, as she doesn't have my two to fall back on. Her trainer says she is the best behaved of the group so I'm very proud of her. She's loves working on a 1-2-1 work basis whether agility/obedience. She just likes having that job to do and obviously, it does help keep her out of mischief. She is due to take both her Bronze and Silver KC Good Citizen certificates soon so I will update on how she does. I expect her to pass her Bronze and I'm hoping she will pass her Silver too but we'll wait and see. Whether Miss Fidget Pants will do a 2 minute stay on the day is anyone's guess and will depend on what else is going on. That said, she did a great 'stay' the other day. We were practicing doing waits and stays with distractions so we would put the dog in position and have other dogs running very closely past, the aim being that they would not stay in position. When it was her turn she had a couple of adolescent terriers doing a run-by. I half expected her to nip or chase the feisty JR girl but she didn't. Admittedly she didn't stay in the 'down stay' and did stand up. But I told her to lay down again and she did straight away with no attempt to do anything else. Quite an achievement for her.

She is also still enjoying fun agility classes and jumps at full height. Sometimes she jumps quite normally but other times, she does a vertical take-off. Highly amusing to anyone watching! She's great on all of the equipment now but the weaves are still a work in progress. She is also having other people run her at agility class including a 14 year old girl, 16 year old boy and the trainer's husband.

All in all, the best way to describe Lulu is 95% joy, 5% trouble. The 95% obviously far outweighs the 5% but her forever home will need to be experienced and bear the 5% trouble in mind and be committed to working with her. For all her 'issues', she is lovely, affectionate, playful, fun-loving and so cuddly. The reward really is worth the effort with her.

Some new pictures of the gorgeous girl


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope's longest resident has found her new home


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

